# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Which mtDNA haplogroups could be associated with Indo-Europeans?

## Semitic Duwa

The title says it all :Grin:

----------


## Maciamo

I don't understand why you posted that when the last post in this subforum was about the exact same topic : Identifying the original Indo-European mtDNA from isolated settlements

----------

